# WTB Vostok amphibia SE 420361B



## degsey (Mar 17, 2011)

*WTB Vostok amphibia SE 420361B*


View Advert


Bit of a long shot but looking for one of the SE sandwich dial variants. Would like the blue dial but would be interested in the other colours. Thanks Derek




*Advertiser*




degsey



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£1.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

